# What kind of motor is this?



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

its a capacitor start capacitor run single phase induction motor. not much good for an ev i'm afraid.


----------



## willx (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response. I'm looking up info on it now as we speak, but why in particular would this not be a good choice? Thanks for your help.


----------



## willx (Jan 12, 2008)

Does that make this an AC or DC motor? I'm having trouble finding info on this, well info I can understand at least.


----------



## willx (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm guessing whatever it does, it pull 240V, as it tripped the breakers in my house when I plugged it in.


----------



## rankhornjp (Nov 26, 2007)

its AC, Looking at the 3 wires that come out of it. Here's a link that may answer some of your questions.

http://www.iprocessmart.com/leeson/leeson_singlephase_article.htm


----------



## RandyC (Dec 24, 2007)

The motor is a single phase AC induction motor similar to what is found in the typical washing machine. The green wire is the ground connected to the body. In the US The black wire is connected to the 110v volt supply and the white is connected to the neutral. If it was a 220 volt model and you tried to power it with 110 it would run but the full power would not be achieved. If your outlets are 220 volt it could pop the breaker if it is a 110v motor. One reason it was retired was one of the capacitors is shorted or the motor has developed a short to ground where the insulation has worn through and the copper wire is touching the case which would also pop the breaker. For motors this size it is cheaper to replace than to repair.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

because of the 2 bumps (capacitors) and the bottom mounting flanges, I am guessing it is a 5 hp high starting torque compressor or well pump motor, probably 220 vac or even 480 vac single phase.

in theory it would work in an EV, if you had a proper sine wave power supply or a really long extension cord.


----------

